# New Orleans Hornets (55-25) vs. Los Angeles Clippers (23-57)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA 
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. David West with 20 points in the first quarter, but the Hornets and Clippers end the quarter tied at 26.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn Brevin Knight and Al Thorton look weird as ****. Someone also tell me why in the blue hell Tim Thomas is playing center. :uhoh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tyson Chandler, in the 2nd quarter, set a franchise record for rebounds in a season. Hornets down 51-49 at the half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know that CP wants to get other people involved,but he should really look to be more agressive early IMO.He didn't even try to score in the first half and they let the clippers stay in it.He comes out,goes for the hole and they can't even come close to stopping him...He should just start out like that once in awhile


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Julian looked really good tonight. That kid has a lot of potential.

SW Division champs!


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Congrats on clinching the Southwest Division! :clap2::clap::clap2::clap::clap2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on winning the SW Division Title.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Now CP has 915 assists this season.If he gets two tomorrow he'll pass Stockton for the 17th highest single season assist total.He doesn't have nearly enough assists to qualify,but right now he's averaging 9.48 assists per game for his career which is right behind Oscar(9.51 assists/game) for third all time.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Still got work to do guys but what an accomplishment!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

gotta get me one of those shirts...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn it Artest can play against the Hornets,but not anyone else...He hits all those freaking treys to kill our chances at the 1 seed,but he can't go against anyone else.Looks like the Kings are getting blown out and tomorrow's game won't mean anything for the seeding.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Damn it Artest can play against the Hornets,but not anyone else...He hits all those freaking treys to kill our chances at the 1 seed,but he can't go against anyone else.Looks like the Kings are getting blown out and tomorrow's game won't mean anything for the seeding.


i was JUST looking at that right now, pretty hilarious. whatever, although prior seasons would speak otherwise about our inability to beat the mavs, we should be grateful if we pull them other than the nuggets, who could theoretically give us more mathup problems.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Thing that worries me about Denver is the Iverson and Anthony are going to get every single call.The hornets can't get a call no matter what and a guy like Iverson jumps into the defender and makes it look like he was the one who was hit...If you just fell off a turnip truck like every NBA referee not named Danny Crawford.You get the same thing with Nowitzki when he is attacking,but you can hope he'll just settle for jumpshots and not get everyone in foul trouble.Either way the Hornets are bound to get zero respect from the officials.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

shame the lakers won though guys because we can't win the conference now but great achievement none the less and as a lakers fan as well I am certainly not complaning


----------

